# FOBs and the Sims fall-away rest



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

As a continuing effort to provide the best customer service, I am in the process of setting up every drop rest I can get my hands on.

The rest I set up today was the Sims Vibration Lab Fall-Away. I just followed instructions which were not very detailed so I set the rest up as I do most all drop rest. I found that the lift coupling (used for cable slide attachment) needed to be adjusted slightly to allow the rest to drop without hitting the coupling to the rest body. I recommend for FOBs using the down bus cable and attach the pull cord about level with the bottom of the handle/grip.

After adjusting the upward lift and center shot I set the timing so the rest came to FULL UP about 1 inch before full draw. This allows a small amount of "creep" without the rest moving. A good thing if you have to hold back a minute or so waiting for the critter to take another step. This way if you get a small amount of creep, your elevation of the rest will not change.

I have included a photo of an old trick I learned years ago to set the center shot. As you can see by the photo, I have one arrow nocked with the rest in the up position. Then a place a second arrow flat against the vertical part of the riser. Both arrows should be parallel. This is a good place to start and is an easy "in the field check".

The rest took all of about ten minutes to set up and shot great! I had plenty of clearance at both the rubber arrow guide and over the rest.

Hope this information is useful,

*Pull Cord Attachment*








*Center Shot Adjustment*








*Elevation Adjustment*








*Clearance over arrow guide *(plenty)








*Clearance over rest *(plenty)


----------

